# Linda's Bait Camp ...Sargent



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

notice anything different ?


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

seems to be missing a couple of cabins. And its got a new ramp.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

*OPEN SOON*. Whats it going to be? who bought it? We have a place up the creek and hadn't notice all the work.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

new Crusty Pelican???


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

11andy11 said:


> new Crusty Pelican???


was gonna be, heard that part of the family split off to open this.

you can't see from this angle but the boat ramp has been pulled out as well.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Were all them dogs go that used to run around there miss Linda sure was a hoot to talk with I always thought she was reincarnated from a calamity Jane back from the old west she was salty for sure.Her boy was a good kid to.She never sold beer it was liquid aluminum lol.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

something about that shrimp boat doesn't look right.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

was the property sold or are they leasing it? I remember Linda wanted around 700K for it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

11andy11 said:


> was the property sold or are they leasing it? I remember Linda wanted around 700K for it.


I heard it sold, dunno the buyer


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Sweet the waterin hole is back!


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Crusty Pelican*

Was told it will be the Crusty Pelican..... I sure hope so...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> notice anything different ?


 Yeah....I don't see any drunken B-Listers trucks parked there. :rotfl:


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

I boated by the building over Christmas, The Krusty Pelican sign is on the water side. They took it down from their old building by the bridge. I hope it open soon, I could some shrimps and a steak!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Lots of stuff going on right now! :biggrin:


----------



## Ally Gator (Apr 14, 2006)

I heard that several people went together to buy Linda's and turn it into Krusty Pelican. It may be a while before they open it, they don't all agree on everything.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I hope they bring back that horse trailer full of pigs. I miss the smell.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

The "bathrooms" are still there.


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi P! I know the new owners! Hopefully it will be up and running in the next couple months! It's sold to some folks that live down there! 

They just got their liquor license so I know at least there will be a boo's! hahaha I don't know what it will be as far as rest., bait camp, or bar or all 3. But I will find out and let you know.


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> notice anything different ?


HEY I see my daddy's trash dumpster!!! hahahaha


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah its the new tuttles crusty pelican! If anybody on here used to go there the boy i fish with spur eury yall prolly know his mom....rhianna eury....she works their!


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

Lagunar boy aka Josh said:


> yeah its the new tuttles crusty pelican! If anybody on here used to go there the boy i fish with spur eury yall prolly know his mom....rhianna eury....she works their!


It's not going to be the Krusty Pelican.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Lagunar boy aka Josh said:


> yeah its the new tuttles crusty pelican! If anybody on here used to go there the boy i fish with spur eury yall prolly know his mom....rhianna eury....she works their!


Good grief young man! I sure hope you do better in the final years of your education than you have to this point. If you don't I can see some problems with gaining your captain's license.

Sorry for the rant. I'm just getting tired of the abysmal quality of education our young people are getting nowadays.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

the "rumor" i heard was that it was Tuttles son in law was opening it up but there was a falling out of some sort ladeda...not sure it that holds any water, I may have heard total BS or twisted what I heard, maybe someone with the facts can chime in


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

WOW! I know Linda and Henry. I knew them when I was a kid living in Fieldstore years ago. I hope they are doing well.


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

talkshow said:


> the "rumor" i heard was that it was Tuttles son in law was opening it up but there was a falling out of some sort ladeda...not sure it that holds any water, I may have heard total BS or twisted what I heard, maybe someone with the facts can chime in


You are correct in a way.. he is not there son-n-law though and it was a little falling out. My mom told me this morning that a lady down there is going to open up the old Krusty and make it a new restaurant called Stingrays? Has anyone heard that?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

My ol' buddy Larry McNally bought it.................


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

makes sense if they are smart it will be burgers and beer kinda thing, i'm amazed that no-one sells breakfast tacos on the water.......


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

Leemo said:


> My ol' buddy Larry McNally bought it.................


What? That's my Grandpa! I didn't hear that!


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> makes sense if they are smart it will be burgers and beer kinda thing, i'm amazed that no-one sells breakfast tacos on the water.......


It will be! Restaurant on bottom, Bar on top! I heard it right from him yesterday! I'm excited!

Breakfast tacos sounds good... I might have to bring that one up!


----------



## On A Mission (May 24, 2004)

*Stingrays*



fish&game said:


> My mom told me this morning that a lady down there is going to open up the old Krusty and make it a new restaurant called Stingrays? Has anyone heard that?


Yes, This is true..

Carla Rae the mortgage broker (Lighthouse Mortgage) has secured a lease for the previous location of The Krusty Pelican and is going to call it Stingrays.

The last conversation that I had with her was on New Years Eve and she was hoping to have it opened by the 1st of March but ya'll know how that goes down in Sargent.

I wish her great success in her endevour and I hope the community comes out to support her.

Dan


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

That's pretty much word for word what I heard. I didn't know if it was ok to say it was Carla Rae. I'm excited for her.. that is a great location!! Soon we are going to be slamming down there and that is wonderful!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that's one thing that is sadly lacking in Sargent , some place to grab some quick decent morning food and go,when you are already on the water.

good coffee, oj, choc milk

breakfast tacos, sausage/egg/bisquit

something you can eat and get rollin...


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> makes sense if they are smart it will be burgers and beer kinda thing, i'm amazed that no-one sells breakfast tacos on the water.......


 caney creek marina is selling breakfast taco's and burger's now...


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi K, I didn't know that! hmmm... sounds like I might have to stop by there in the morning on my way out to the bay! I haven't been to CC marina since I was like 15! I heard it's also a bar to?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

agree, i eat there too, food is good.

just talking about being able to pull up to a place by boat.....drive by bfast taco....LOL


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

fish&game said:


> Hi K, I didn't know that! hmmm... sounds like I might have to stop by there in the morning on my way out to the bay! I haven't been to CC marina since I was like 15! I heard it's also a bar to?


they built a nice covered patio...not sure about the bar,but i have seen people drinking under it...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

CAJUN THUNDER said:


> they built a nice covered patio...not sure about the bar,but i have seen people drinking under it...


yes, beer for sure and pretty big menu


----------



## Ally Gator (Apr 14, 2006)

*Pier 57*

Not to change the subject, but has anyone heard anything about Pier 57. Last time we were down there, they had a for sale by owner sign. It's a shame that a place that size has been empty for over a year.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Thats the funniest thing I have heard in a while!! That [email protected]& stunk!


Bobby Miller said:


> I hope they bring back that horse trailer full of pigs. I miss the smell.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

Ally Gator said:


> Not to change the subject, but has anyone heard anything about Pier 57. Last time we were down there, they had a for sale by owner sign. It's a shame that a place that size has been empty for over a year.


 they had a good breakfast but it took for ever to get it....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Ally Gator said:


> Not to change the subject, but has anyone heard anything about Pier 57. Last time we were down there, they had a for sale by owner sign. It's a shame that a place that size has been empty for over a year.


the original problem was that they couldn't seat enough people and satisfy the county for the septic requirements, they are still on the old tanks, not the new lines like over in Sargent.

prob #2.....it's a *very* seasonal business

prob #3 .......keeping good help.....see #2


----------



## camo77566 (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope Stingrays will have the same atmosphere as Krusty Pelican did! Krusty Pelican reminded me of this one place called Snoopys down in Corpus Christi. Nice simple restaurant, good food, on the water, and of course cold beer. Man I miss that place!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry!!! wat"s this edicaton thang u r talkin bout? cauze i want to knew?? lol....



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Good grief young man! I sure hope you do better in the final years of your education than you have to this point. If you don't I can see some problems with gaining your captain's license.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just getting tired of the abysmal quality of education our young people are getting nowadays.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*PIER 57*



Ally Gator said:


> Not to change the subject, but has anyone heard anything about Pier 57. Last time we were down there, they had a for sale by owner sign. It's a shame that a place that size has been empty for over a year.


I am not shure who is buying it or what there intentions are but my wife is doing an inspection of the property for buyers that are from Arizona. That is all the information I have at this time. My wife was contacted today by a realtor from Sargent. They have to get the power turned on before she can do the inspection. She was told it would be a week or two.


----------



## czechoil (Dec 11, 2008)

Ditto on the hog trailer. Also, I hope when the electricity is back on, they have that light that shines in your eyes when you are backing your boat in the water. 
Hope it is re-opened. Was a good jumping off spot


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

boat ramp is gone , they pulled it out..............


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Good*



On A Mission said:


> Yes, This is true..
> 
> Carla Rae the mortgage broker (Lighthouse Mortgage) has secured a lease for the previous location of The Krusty Pelican and is going to call it Stingrays.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear that...there have been several days when we were about to die of starvation after a morning fishing trip but we were able to survive after a visit to the Krusty Pelican. I guess it will now be Stingrays.

I always thought it was funny to see the Yamaha V-Max motor cowls with plants in them looking better than a lot of motor cowls you saw on the water.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Sting Rae's in Sargent*

It's true!! Thanks Dan for that great comment. Sting Rae's will be opening on March 12, 2009. WIth a "Grand Opening" in April. We have a great menu lined up, Seafood, Steaks, Burgers and Sandwiches. Also the bar area will be open for cold adult beverages and a great selection of appetizers. I am really excited and tell all your friends!! See you at Sting Rae's!!:cheers:


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous, give lagunar boy a break why don't you. I am sure when you where his age grammer was the least of your concerns.


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

*Good luck Carlarae!!!*

We have a place in Sgt and R glad you will be opening "Stingrays". Good Luck, We'll be sure to support your business, hope the food will be real good!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I was there yesterday ......on the main drag into Sargent , the Iron Cactus is up for rent but open, new place going in right down the road same side, the other new one closer to the Texaco, Taste of Sargent is still there, old Lindas is still under const., never made it to the draw bridge , but the 2 are there when they re-open.

we are up to 8-9 places to eat............woo hoo


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

SurfRunner said:


> WOW! I know Linda and Henry. I knew them when I was a kid living in Fieldstore years ago. I hope they are doing well.


Well, that's where they are now after selling the business (Fieldstore).... We were great friends with them down at Sargent....

T-BONE


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Good grief young man! I sure hope you do better in the final years of your education than you have to this point. If you don't I can see some problems with gaining your captain's license.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just getting tired of the abysmal quality of education our young people are getting nowadays.


Harsh man, why don't you lay off the kid? If you have to rant, start another thread, don't call out a 14 year old kid from behind a key board...... I know Josh and he is a very intelligent young man.....


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I spoke (PM'd) with the young man and agree he is very nice. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sting Rae's (At the Drawbridge) will be opening the weekend of 3/12/09. Great Food, Music and Cold Beverages!! The old ******'s building will be an office/retail space, not another eating establishment!!! Hope to See you Soon!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Well be down the weekend of the 28th, well come check the new place out. Good Luck with it!


carlarae said:


> Sting Rae's (At the Drawbridge) will be opening the weekend of 3/12/09. Great Food, Music and Cold Beverages!! The old ******'s building will be an office/retail space, not another eating establishment!!! Hope to See you Soon!


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> something about that shrimp boat doesn't look right.


It's no doubt tilting because of the huge concealed firearm it has on the starboard side of the boat.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

*stingrays*

if anyone eats there please post on the food. i loved the pelican but don't want to go unless it is the same great fried shrimp and flounder to die for and bombers.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If you are in Sargent, please take the time to sign the petitions at all the stores. Someone protested The Crab Trap's Beer and WIne License, so the more names the better. THey will have to go before the local Judge in Bay City to continue with the TABC. The folks opening the new restaurant are GREAT, law abiding folks. I know they will run a tight ship, and will be nothing like the old Linda's Bait Camp, with fights etc. It is a shame that one bad apple can put a halt to a new great place that is really needed in our community.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep, I talked with new owners in detail and it seems TABC thinks the old Linda's is gonna run itself as it did in the past, even with totally new ownership and being all cleaned up inside, go figure.

place sure is looking better inside..........ramp is back in svc....BTW


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

*The Food at Sting Rae's*

We had the wonderful opportunity to eat there last Thursday evening. The place was packed, being spring break week. The food was EXCELLENT, and the raw oysters were the biggest I've ever seen or ate. The waitress was good and attentive on service. The only downfall was the super long wait to get our food. I'm a reasonable guy and was in no hurry. Two of the other guys sitting at our table were impatient and voiced this to the waitress atleast two times. I wanted to crawl under the table, afterall, she's not the cook and afterall they're new and getting their groove. What really won me over was the owner came by the table atleast 3 times apologizing for the wait and comped our table a round of beer. I will return this coming weekend and give it another try. Don't mind a little wait if the food is good and it was.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

what the price like to eat,same as it was for krusty pelican???


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

Cajun- The prices were actually more reasonable than K. Pelican, and the choices were good. We also had the "Stingers" which are fried stuffed jalepenos, they were great. The batter on the shrimp was light, which I like. The place has been totally remodeled and the Boys room is a lot nicer than the old one too.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

do they still sell the "T" shirts? LOL


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

update.........the old Linda's is officially the Crab Shack, they had a soft opening for a few folks yesterday and plan to try and open this Thurs if poss. 

new phone # 979.244.4141.

place is painted all one color finally.....LOL

Tom and Andy are usually around during the day for questions.

Sargent is going crazy with construction and for sale signs everywhere.....sure to be a new crowd this summer.

had dinner at Sting Rae's sat nite, food/svc. was good and the "stingers" deff. worth ordering


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

carlarae said:


> Sting Rae's (At the Drawbridge) will be opening the weekend of 3/12/09. Great Food, Music and Cold Beverages!! The old ******'s building will be an office/retail space, not another eating establishment!!! Hope to See you Soon!


CarlaRae you aren't suppose to have your real name on here! haha j/k We went and ate there Sunday with my parents... they have great hamburgers!!


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

We went to Sting Rae's many times after they reopened and it was great. We went today and has it been bought by someone else? Saw new waiters and waitresses we have never seen before.


----------



## divesup (Apr 27, 2011)

Robinsnest said:


> We went to Sting Rae's many times after they reopened and it was great. We went today and has it been bought by someone else? Saw new waiters and waitresses we have never seen before.


No Carla stills runs the place but just as any place in Sargent its hard to keep help around!


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

ok thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Robinsnest (May 15, 2008)

what does Carla Rae look like?


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Robinsnest said:


> what does Carla Rae look like?


http://www.facebook.com/people/Carla-Rae-Southard/100000260347372


----------

